# Ford Superduty 5.4 second battery



## Mark Erpelding (Jul 26, 2002)

I just put a second battery in my Superduty. I purchased a diesel drivers side battery box to install it I had to do the following.
1- remove emissions canistor and mount (this bolts where battery box will mount)

2- Seperate the rivets on the canister mount. Only using the round portion of the mount. I then welded bolts throught the round mount near where origional rivets were. I bolted this to the vertical battery box support. I used used existing holes in the vertical support. I removed one bolt that was interferring with clearence and put the welded the one nearest the radiator thuough this hole (just oppsite of the way they had the bolt installed). Then scribed the existing hole on the mount firewall end and welded a bolt at that location. The bolts need to be welded because I installed the canistor in the mount.and bolted it to the vertical battery box support. (Welding bolts enable tighting) 

**** NOTE when you locate canister to vertical battery box support make sure you get it as low as possible!!! This will give you the clearence you need to re-mount air cleaner******


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

heres a semi-related question: Did you mount the emis. canister upright? and do they have to be upright to work properly, or does it really matter? (my truck is a chevy, but i had to do tha same thing, and currently have it turned 90° sideways) Thanks


----------



## Mark Erpelding (Jul 26, 2002)

I am a ASE ceritified in auto body repair, I have been around these canisters alot. I have seen them factory mounted different ways. I don't think it matters. The charchol just asorbs the gas fumes comming from the tank. I am not an engineer however.


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

Alright, it didnt seem to have affected the truck at all,so I wasnt real worried. Thanks for the info, answered that little burning question I had!!!


----------



## Brickman (Jun 17, 2002)

My ? is why two batteries in a gasser? I know the diesels have had two for years. Just curious as to why you would want/need two.


----------



## Mark Erpelding (Jul 26, 2002)

I have a front and rear plow on the truck. I want more reserve power. With this much drain on the battery.


----------



## Cassy (Aug 10, 2006)

Mark Erpelding;61043 said:


> I have a front and rear plow on the truck. I want more reserve power. With this much drain on the battery.


with the two batteries, did you have to upgrade the alterantor as well? and if so, to what?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Do you have any pixs?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Just notice this thread is 5 yrs old.Still anybody have pixs of this?


----------



## iakentdoz (Dec 20, 2005)

grandview;359902 said:


> Just notice this thread is 5 yrs old.Still anybody have pixs of this?


I added a second battery tray in my 05 F250 SD to help with the Blizzard 810 that I had installed.

Notice the I had to remove the extra side pocket on the Cold air intake (Yellow circle) and cover to 1/2" hole with black tape(red arrow). Not really sure what the extra air chamber did, but it's been removed for a bout 6 months and still haven't noticed any difference in my gas mileage.

The heavy duty cables I got from www.custombatterycables.com


----------



## Tscape (Jan 19, 2004)

I have a tray for this from wrangler's I paid $100 for. I sold my 99 with the 5.4 Anybody want it? Make me an offer.


----------



## RYDER (Sep 19, 2005)

Will that tray work for an 03 F150 with a 5.4?:waving:


----------



## Tscape (Jan 19, 2004)

I don't think so. It is labeled for 99-04 Ford Superduty. http://www.wranglernw.com/pc-6362-7...-for-ford-super-duty-excursion-1999-2004.aspx

It's the tray only, with some hardware and a hose for the relocated canister. No electrical.


----------

